# My cape cobra, new hot room stack, and my caiman.



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Sorted the leak in my hot room, had a bit of work to do in it, sold most of my herpteks and have downsized to 4 vivariums, I have my two monocled cobras in their new homes and cape in a nicely freshened up viv, just need a male for the other viv... Gave my caiman a mouse earlier tonight too.










































The remaining stack








male monocled cobra is top left, female is top right and cape cobra is bottom left.


























Om nom nom


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

I love your Caiman, you really have down sized your collection. Apart from the Gabby the cobras are my fave.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Mine too.:smile:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

Piraya1 said:


> Mine too.:smile:


 
Its not obvious lol, I hope one day when things are better your collection will grow again.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Aye:mf_dribble: More cobras. I'm gonna breed them.:whistling2:

Give or take another 8 years there might be caimans getting it on,


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

Piraya1 said:


> Aye:mf_dribble: More cobras. I'm gonna breed them.:whistling2:
> 
> Give or take another 8 years there might be caimans getting it on,


 
At this rate with the luck I'm having it will be that long till I get mine :cussing:


----------



## Carnuss (Feb 27, 2011)

Nom nom :lol2: :2thumb:


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice mate that herptek setup looks the dogs:2thumb:


----------



## Mat314 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Viv stack*

Nice looking setups, Caiman and Cobras are beautiful too.


----------



## snakeparadise (Sep 17, 2009)

great setup, love that caiman, you have more photo's from it?: victory:


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice size Capie that is. I see by the Capes nose that the chap either rubs its nose or bashes the glass. A wild caught specimen usually rubs the nose insistently.


----------



## Amazonia (Mar 6, 2011)

I love the caiman pic! 

I notice that the cobra has his hood up - do they do this all the time or does it just mean he's pissed off about something?!


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

Amazonia said:


> I notice that the cobra has his hood up


The hood is to warn when the animal feels threatened.


----------

